# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  квартира в новостройке от застройщика

## ЯнаЛадыгена

Доброе утро подскажите хорошего застройщика квартир в Минске хотим с родителями купить квартиру в кредит в Минске какой фирмой застройщиков лучше сотрудничать. Важна ценовая и кредитная политика на покупку квартиры.

----------


## Даша

Добрый день тут всё зависит от того какой первоначальный взнос вы сделаете и на кокой срок возьмёте кредит или ипотеку.

----------


## nata8885

Здраствуйте, мы лет 6 назад переехали жить в Минск, купили квартиру в *жк олимпик парк* мы брали квартиру в рассорчку на 2 года. Нам все нравится. Планируем родителей забрать сюда.

----------


## JAHolper

> Доброе утро подскажите хорошего застройщика квартир в Минске хотим с родителями купить квартиру в кредит в Минске какой фирмой застройщиков лучше сотрудничать. Важна ценовая и кредитная политика на покупку квартиры.


А100

----------

